# Bendix Generator Help



## wordman5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Curious if anyone knows of anyone who repairs/restores these old Bendix generators? This one was putting out some volts when tested earlier this year, but now doesn't work. Knowing my limitations, I do not want to attempt to dismantle this guy. Thanks for any insight or tips.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 12, 2021)

Sadly our expert died but try ph. 928- 692-1531-- Dave Brown. You have to cut a wire to open it and solder it back on when you are finished.  He can advise you of some testing checks.  Tell him the wrinkled Whizzer delinquents from Illinois sent you.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 12, 2021)

Fred really knew stuff. 
So does Dave.

Ray


----------



## wordman5 (Jan 13, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Sadly our expert died but try ph. 928- 692-1531-- Dave Brown. You have to cut a wire to open it and solder it back on when you are finished.  He can advise you of some testing checks.  Tell him the wrinkled Whizzer delinquents from Illinois sent you.



Thanks very much. I'll try and reach Dave!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 13, 2021)

Here's one Dave did a couple of months ago. Ron Houk sent him 20 of them, just to check them out and to do some horse trading. This is one of them. 

Ray


----------

